# Was Kurt Cobain a modern day Mozart?



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

This question has just occurred to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

No. Was he a neat dude, influential in rock music, yet too plagued by his demons? Hell yes.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

How do you know what music Mozart would be influential in were he living in a modern day?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I voted yes because I thought he kind of was.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

He had nowhere near the musical sophistication and intellect of Mozart. The question is nearly absurd, haha.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> He had nowhere near the musical sophistication and intellect of Mozart. The question is nearly absurd, haha.


Well, I beg to differ. Go and grab the current day scene if you can, please!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Serge said:


> Well, I beg to differ. Go and grab the current day scene if you can, please!


We're sort of breaking the barrier of opinions and fooling around in factual territories here. Mozart was the epitome of a prodigy - his level of musical genius is widely known. Writing compositions and site reading while still a child…. Cobain was a depressed guy who could fumble around on the guitar, and wrote some catchy songs about being depressed. I used to listen to Nirvana back in the day, so I'm not trying to dismiss everything he did. But comparing him to Mozart is ridiculous. I'm bewildered I'm even having this argument, but I guess I'm entertained by the shock-value. Hehe Hoho Haha


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

So Mozart was more sophisticated somehow? Without ever hearing of Kurt Cobain or his music? It that what you are saying?

And yet all Mozart ever did was coming up with some catchy tunes.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yes, but who is the modern day Baytoven? Maybe that guy from The Cure because he has big hair ha ha. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Vesuvius confused


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ha, total rejection. Winning!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Faulty discernment skills. Winning!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Yes, but who is the modern day Baytoven? Maybe that guy from The Cure because he has big hair ha ha.
> 
> Thanks for reading


If there was one I would notice. What are you, kidding?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Alright, I don't want to pick on ya' too much. I know you're notso-serious. Just wanted to play a bit.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I take it that (once again) by "Mozart" we're talking about the Tom Hulce character in the film Amadeus. In which case...maybe.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Only if we are talking about Tom Hulce in _Animal House_.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The similarities between Constanze and Courtney Love on the other hand are immediately striking


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> He had nowhere near the musical sophistication and intellect of Mozart. The question is nearly absurd, haha.


My Nirvana loving roommate and I both agree that this comparison is kind of silly, but we also agree that this comment is kind of pretentious


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> My Nirvana loving roommate and I both agree that this comparison is kind of silly, but we also agree that this comment is kind of pretentious


I'm okay with that.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There are no grounds for this assertion, that is unless you stretch some hyperbole beyond breaking point, anyway.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Serge said:


> This question has just occurred to me.


Why would you insult him so?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

This questions is really quite silly. Kurt Cobain isn't even a great musicians by rock standards, he wrote some popular music but that was it. 

I think a lot more highly about Dave Grohl anyway


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Only if Mick Jagger was Beethoven!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Serge said:


> So Mozart was more sophisticated somehow? Without ever hearing of Kurt Cobain or his music? It that what you are saying?
> 
> And yet all Mozart ever did was coming up with some catchy tunes.


Dude! The guy said he was more than familiar with Curt Cobain's music! It is like you are having to ignore things said to perpetuate any kind of argument or discussion 

Having heard the music of both, and Cobain as a performer, there is just no contest, no matter what sets of criteria you bust out.

The question is so completely off the wall that one could easily assume it is a major bit of trolling.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> My Nirvana loving roommate and I both agree that this comparison is kind of silly, but we also agree that this comment is kind of pretentious


But it is just _true_  Hey, we're not the ones who put up poor Curt against Wolferl in the first place. Blame the OP for putting up a guy with 0 defenses in this 'fight.'


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Art is not just about complexity and virtuosity. That said Cobain was a great artist, and obviously so was Mozart, but the comparison _is_ silly as the two were absolutely nothing alike in their approaches to art. Its like comparing Michelangelo to Clementine Hunter.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

tdc said:


> Art is not just about complexity and virtuosity. That said *Cobain was a great artist,* and obviously so was Mozart, but the comparison _is_ silly as the two were absolutely nothing alike in their approaches to art. Its like comparing Michelangelo to Clementine Hunter.


*Meh...If you say so.*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

He's more of a modern day Tchaikovsky or Mahler. lol


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Not really a relevant comparison to be honest, far too different.

I am not the biggest Nirvana fan but Kurts music was never affected, it was sincere if not always easy to understand. I respect the honesty from his perspective as a song writer. I love a few of his songs and they had one of the strongest rhythm sections I have heard (after Geezer Butler & Bill Ward and Ian Paice & either Glenn Hughes or Roger Glover ).

The comparison falls flat when one considers that Mozart composed in many styles and forms. I don't want to knock rock music - I love it very much - but whilst Kurt was good in his form of music, Mozart was a master in many forms. The times and expression may be different, but the sincerity remains.

So, due respect to Kurt but this comparison just doesn't work. I have to say no.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Mozart was a prodigy because his father was a composer who teached him when he was very young. For a comparison we should put a four years old Cobain in the eighteen century and make him study with Leopold. Or take Mozart without his musical education and give him an electric guitar in the late eighties.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

No he isn't.
But Ian Anderson is.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

No, he wasn't. All I can think about him is that he was a junkie.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I like Kurt Cobain's music, a lot in fact. But the comparison, even if appropriate, seems to me utterly useless. Nobody but a wannabe music journalist would draw such a parallel, really.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> But it is just _true_  Hey, we're not the ones who put up poor Curt against Wolferl in the first place. Blame the OP for putting up a guy with 0 defenses in this 'fight.'


I like Kurt better than Mozart. And it isn't even a fight because Kurt was never trying to write in the idiom Mozart wrote in. If we're going to make that judgement, then Mozart was absolute garbage in the idiom of punk rock and blues music, but that would be silly, cause Mozart didn't even approach that idiom.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Itullian said:


> No he isn't.
> But Ian Anderson is.


why would you insult him so?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

shangoyal said:


> I like Kurt Cobain's music, a lot in fact. But the comparison, even if appropriate, seems to me utterly useless. Nobody but a wannabe music journalist would draw such a parallel, really.


Yeah the Beatles might be a better comparison.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Kurt Cobain was a guy blessed with a minor gift for melody. The media has elevated him to the status of musical genius/saint, which is of course, pathetic. The music itself is as catchy as any commercial jingle, and it wears its heart on its sleeve, which is why it appeals to younger people. I am in my early 30s and quite frankly, Nirvana's music doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The heart on sleeve approach is why the comparison with Tchaikovsky would be better. And yes he is overrated. I prefer Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, and the Stone Temple Pilots over Nirvana.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Why would you insult him so?


No insult intended. Just a fair comparison, like in an associative thinking, you know.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Dude! The guy said he was more than familiar with Curt Cobain's music! ...


What guy? I was talking about Mozart. Obviously! Duh!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Piwikiwi said:


> This questions is really quite silly. Kurt Cobain isn't even a great musicians by rock standards, he wrote some popular music but that was it.
> 
> I think a lot more highly about Dave Grohl anyway


Kurt Cobain was a trailblazer. He defined the music of his generation - in case you didn't notice!

And Dave Grohl's solo carrier doesn't do it for me somehow. Hate it, really!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

norman bates said:


> Mozart was a prodigy because his father was a composer who teached him when he was very young. For a comparison we should put a four years old Cobain in the eighteen century and make him study with Leopold. Or take Mozart without his musical education and give him an electric guitar in the late eighties.


Yeah, but this would also have to do with alleged raw talents of both, if you don't mind.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> The heart on sleeve approach is why the comparison with Tchaikovsky would be better. And yes he is overrated. I prefer Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, and the Stone Temple Pilots over Nirvana.


If we are speaking of musical talent, skill and knowledge, Cobain and Tchaikovsky might as well inhabit different galaxies.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

King of the mountain!

Keep voting, don't be shy!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> I like Kurt better than Mozart. And it isn't even a fight because Kurt was never trying to write in the idiom Mozart wrote in. If we're going to make that judgement, then Mozart was absolute garbage in the idiom of punk rock and blues music, but that would be silly, cause Mozart didn't even approach that idiom.


This is a discombobulated argument. For one, I highly doubt Cobain could've wrote like Mozart even if he wanted to. Punk Rock/Grunge wasn't even a thought in Mozart's time, but I bet he certainly wouldn't have been intimidated by it's genius. Haha.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> If we are speaking of musical talent, skill and knowledge, Cobain and Tchaikovsky might as well inhabit different galaxies.


So what would Tchaikovsky be these days, in your opinion? Not Justin Beiber, of course?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> This is a discombobulated argument. For one, I highly doubt Cobain could've wrote like Mozart even if he wanted to. Punk Rock/Grunge wasn't even a thought in Mozart's time, but I bet he certainly wouldn't have been intimidated by it's genius. Haha.


But Kurt Cobain was a genius! The voice of a generation! A modern day Beethoven! Have you not seen all the posters and magazine covers plastered with his face looking all genius-like, tortured, and saintly? Let's all do heroin!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Serge said:


> So what would Tchaikovsky be these days, in your opinion? Not Justin Beiber, of course?


He'd be a nobody. A talented composer writing atonal music for a dwindling audience. I'd be a fan.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> He'd be a nobody. A talented composer writing atonal music for a dwindling audience. I'd be a fan.


Atonal music? What makes you say that? Wouldn't he have to like turn his brains inside out in order to please you? Like writing atonal melodies?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Serge said:


> So what would Tchaikovsky be these days, in your opinion? Not Justin Beiber, of course?


Freddie Mercury is my guess.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> Freddie Mercury is my guess.


That really made me laugh. Nice one.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> But Kurt Cobain was a genius! The voice of a generation! A modern day Beethoven! Have you not seen all the posters and magazine covers plastered with his face looking all genius-like, tortured, and saintly? Let's all do heroin!


But that's a disingenuous argument, pardon the pun. Of course all geniuses come from somewhere. Can you blame them for that? The thing about them is that they inevitably surpass the mediocrities coming from exactly the same place.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Serge said:


> But that's a disingenuous argument, pardon the pun. Of course all geniuses come from somewhere. Can you blame them for that? The thing about them is that they inevitably surpass the mediocrities coming from exactly the same place.


It's just my opinion, Serge. You have good taste in music for the most part. :tiphat:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> It's just my opinion, Serge. You have good taste in music for the most part. :tiphat:


Well, I love music. And not being able to enjoy music I'm listening to would be much more of a concern to me than whether the music I'm listening to is tasteful or not. But that's just my opinion, man! :tiphat:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

And Beethoven was quite a heavy boozer, btw. Yep, that's what I hear! Cheap wine is what might have killed him. And same with Mussorgsky, of course!


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, let's get something straight here: We are talking about the 90's right? The 90's are known as the worst years for both heavy metal and punk rock. Those styles were (and still are) associated with the rebellious nature of youth. But all their glory were back in the 80's. Starting from the 90's, anything related to heavy metal or punk was just copies of, let's say, Metallica, Slayer, Iron Maiden, Sex Pistols, Ramones, Dead Kennedys and such.

Youth needed a "new" rebbelious type of music. And the industry needed a new type of music, to fill their pockets. That's where Nirvana comes in. Blending the agressiveness, the attitude of said styles from the 80's. Everybody was happy.

To me, Kurt Cobain (and therefore Nirvana) was just another puppet in the musical industry, just as Elvis was.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, please! So what you suppose he should have done with his music?

Love Sepultura by the way!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Serge said:


> Kurt Cobain was a trailblazer.


I like Nirvana (they are not certainly of my favorite bands of the nineties but I certainly don't dislike them) but they weren't certainly innovators even in their genre where you have bands like Husker du, Dinosaur Jr, Replacements and many others before them.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

norman bates said:


> I like Nirvana (they are not certainly of my favorite bands of the nineties but I certainly don't dislike them) but they weren't certainly innovators even in their genre where you have bands like Husker du, Dinosaur Jr, Replacements and many others before them.


OK, but where are those guys! I certainly heard all or at least most of them, along with a bunch of others mentioned above, but I cannot recall their music right now! Well, Alice in Chains were quite unique, of course.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Serge said:


> Oh, please! So what you suppose he should have done with his music?
> 
> Love Sepultura by the way!


Sepultura, Slayer, Immortal, early Testament, Amon Amarth, Exhorder. . . sure. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Serge said:


> Atonal music? What makes you say that? Wouldn't he have to like turn his brains inside out in order to please you? Like writing atonal melodies?


Not a prob. Tchaikovsky was a natural fountain of melodies, any kind you'd want.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely maybe.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Kurt was bad at playing guitar...Or he made a lot of mistakes intentionally or under influence of well...Substances...He was great in writing lyrics and music and making the distinguished image and spirit of the band though.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> But Kurt Cobain was a genius! The voice of a generation! A modern day Beethoven! Have you not seen all the posters and magazine covers plastered with his face looking all genius-like, tortured, and saintly? Let's all do heroin!


And there is _proof._ Around the globe, in each of tens of thousands of little old ladies music teaching studios, always, in a place of honor, you will see the small resin-cast bust of Kurt sitting in a place of honor on the mantle, or on the piano. -- made in China, hand-painted, and with a small chip which has on it, if you push the button at the base of the neck, a brief audio clip of some badly out of tune acoustic guitar notes and Kurt muttering and grumbling exactly just how bad he felt.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mozart is the modern day Mozart. That's one of those things the passage of time doesn't affect.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I have just arisen from my bed. I have not yet prepared a caffeinated beverage. I have turned on my computer. I have opened TC to see who likes me today. I have stumbled upon this thread. I shall now go back to bed, rise again, make some tea, turn on my computer to determine that I am still likable, and hope that this time I do not find myself in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Not a prob. Tchaikovsky was a natural fountain of melodies, any kind you'd want.


OK, but did he write any of the atonal ones? Because I would like to hear!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

As I see it, this thread will never hurt Mozart but it's damaging the image of Cobain. Let the guy be - he's gone and did leave behind some good music.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Huh? Why should it damage anyone? Is it like Eastern philosophy thing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

I voted "No". Because I say so.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> I voted "No". Because I say so.


Of course you do! I mean, who else would say such a thing?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> *I have just arisen* from my bed. I have not yet prepared a caffeinated beverage. I have turned on my computer. I have opened TC to see who likes me today. I have stumbled upon this thread. I shall now go back to bed, rise again, make some tea, turn on my computer to determine that I am still likable, and hope that this time I do not find myself in the Twilight Zone.


I knew it! I thought you were special! :angel:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Mozart is the modern day Mozart. That's one of those things the passage of time doesn't affect.


Quite right... if they are being performed and listened to today, in one manner of speaking they are completely contemporary composers for contemporary listeners.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Serge said:


> Huh? Why should it damage anyone? Is it like Eastern philosophy thing?


Even just the suggestion of comparing the two makes poor Kurt look 
smaller, and smaller, and smaller...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> *I have just arisen from my bed.*


Wow, most of us mortals wake up -- or awaken -- and 'just get out of bed' -- obeying all the laws of gravity.

Maybe you don't need any of those caffeinated beverages!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Wow, most of us mortals wake up and awaken and 'just get out of bed' -- obeying all the laws of gravity.
> Maybe you don't need any of those caffeinated beverages!


As in "O thou that tellest good tidings to Zion..."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I knew it! I thought you were special! :angel:


Awww, geeeee! And I'm all out of hemp tissues!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Awww, geeeee! And I'm all out of hemp tissues!


This is hysterically funny 

_Portlandia,_ anyone?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> But Kurt Cobain was a genius! The voice of a generation! A modern day Beethoven! Have you not seen all the posters and magazine covers plastered with his face looking all genius-like, tortured, and saintly? Let's all do heroin!


People that respect him and his work don't glorify his vices. The fact that he's overhyped doesn't diminish the great beauty of his art, just as Beethoven being overhyped doesn't diminish the great beauty of his art either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> People that respect him and his work don't glorify his vices. The fact that he's overhyped doesn't diminish the great beauty of his art, just as Beethoven being overhyped doesn't diminish the great beauty of his art either.


Counterarguments are only needed to counter arguments. Certain people register on forums simply to express arrogance from day one, not to make any real points.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Counterarguments are only needed to counter arguments. Certain people register on forums simply to express arrogance from day one, not to make any real points.


So why even participate in arrogant threads? Isn't there a bit of contradiction there?

It's like a certain somebody wants to be entertained (In words of immortal Kurt Cobain, btw.), but can't quite face the music...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

I did not call you, or your thread, arrogant, good sir.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

If I'm mistaken, I'm mistaken. There's no two ways about it. Please accept my apologies, if that's the case!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> People that respect him and his work don't glorify his vices. The fact that he's overhyped doesn't diminish the great beauty of his art, just as Beethoven being overhyped doesn't diminish the great beauty of his art either.


Point well taken.


----------



## Planetsuite (Apr 10, 2014)

Vesuvius is correct. The question is absurd. But there's nothing wrong with liking both...though not necessarily equally. If you prefer Cobain to Mozart, it's your perogative. However, if you prefer Mozart to Cobain, you're making good sense! Mozart was a musical genius and, relatively speaking, there simply aren't that many. Cobain's musical abilities - at least represented in his recordings - are only modest. They shouldn't really be compared.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Silly comparison. Not even worth a full respon


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

He was barely a modern day musician. Any numpty can play Nirvana on guitar.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

OP can't be serious, he made couple riffs that i like but i hate his music mostly.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

This is like asking " Is Kayne West a modern day Mozart".
He has influenced rap music a lot etc.... blablabla...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> He was barely a modern day musician. Any numpty can play Nirvana on guitar.


Because technicality and musicality are equivalent.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

A resounding "No." from Talk Classical. I will say that the solo on In Bloom is wild though.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Silly original question. However one of the following questions is one I've often wondered about. If Mozart was alive today, what kind of music would he be writing? My guess would be Broadway/Theater. Maybe a few film scores. The man LOVED the theater.

Varick


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

I think people are taking the analogy too literally. In terms of representing their social groups within their respective times then yes I think both did exactly just that.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

eilrahc said:


> I think people are taking the analogy too literally. In terms of representing their social groups within their respective times then yes I think both did exactly just that.


Well, Kurt wasn't reflecting too many good things from his contemporaries then….

Cobain - Play sloppy, be depressed, and stick a shotgun in your mouth.

Mozart - Play exceptionally, be transcendent, and die trying to lift up the world.


----------



## Fratello (May 14, 2014)

Kurt and mozart ... well , im gonna put a BIG NO here , kurt cobains music is too simple and basic even compared to some of the average modern musicians , but nirvana was well advertised (by MTV and ... money always rules) and easy to listen , just compare their music with King Crimson ... compare it to Jonas Hellborgs music , compare it to +50% of modern musicians , he got no chance ... but before comparing them make sure you are not taking side because you LOVE nirvana.
Hard rock and anything related to hard rock is called simple music (atleast thats my opinion).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I was with you until you generalized Hard Rock music.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Fratello said:


> Kurt and mozart ... well , im gonna put a BIG NO here , kurt cobains music is too simple and basic even compared to some of the average modern musicians , but nirvana was well advertised (by MTV and ... money always rules) and easy to listen , just compare their music with King Crimson ... compare it to Jonas Hellborgs music , compare it to +50% of modern musicians , he got no chance ... but before comparing them make sure you are not taking side because you LOVE nirvana.
> Hard rock and anything related to hard rock is called simple music (atleast thats my opinion).


Most of Mozart's music is simple too. Simplicity doesn't have any bearing on quality.


----------



## Fratello (May 14, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> I was with you until you generalized Hard Rock music.


I say the same thing about black metal too but there are always exceptions , some times you find a band that is called for example black metal , but you find harmony and nice riffs in it ! same goes for hard rock , i generalized hard rock cuz most of them are no good. Like when i say heavy metal is good , i dont mean all the heavy metal bands are good. (Im not trying to hit anyone or force my opinion, if it felt like that im sorry)


BurningDesire said:


> Most of Mozart's music is simple too. Simplicity doesn't have any bearing on quality.


well I agree with what you said , but lets see ... there is a great gap between their knowledge of music , between their musics harmony and melodies , lets not forget kurts music was based on VOCALS , and instruments didn't have much to show.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

What I really want to know is...
Who's the second person to vote yes??! :lol:


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it right to say that Yngwie Malmsteen is the modern day Paganini? Why? Just because he can play 343253 notes a second? He plays to show off, Paganini made music first, then showed off..

Cobain and Mozart.. well, two dudes with two totally different life philosophies.. Mozart was a prodigy, his fame is deserved, here we are 3 centuries later still listening to his music and talking about him. Cobain on the other hand was a mediocre guitar player.. and that's about it. He is remembered for killing himself and Smells like teen spirit. Whoopty doo! 3 centuries from now a long-bearded wise man will discover in his backyard a Nirvana CD, he will listen to it and he'll put it back thinking what the hell was going on in the 1990's.

Mozart is eternal, Nirvana won't be.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

er, who's Kurt Cobain?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> Most of Mozart's music is simple too. Simplicity doesn't have any bearing on quality.


It has a bearing on the quality of the composer if _simple_ is all you can do.
Perhaps Cobain was a brilliant composer but limited by his 3 barre chords playing abilities. Perhaps Status Quo was the new Beethoven


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I was with you until you generalized Hard Rock music.


Well prove him wrong then


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Piwikiwi said:


> Well prove him wrong then


Well he admit there were exceptions. I'll take that. But Queensryche, Rush, Dream Theater, and Kansas are anything but simple.


----------



## Pysmythe (May 11, 2014)

> Well, Kurt wasn't reflecting too many good things from his contemporaries then….
> 
> Cobain - Play sloppy, be depressed, and stick a shotgun in your mouth.
> 
> Mozart - Play exceptionally, be transcendent, and die trying to lift up the world.


This. Exactly this. PROFOUNDLY this. Enough of the sadgasms from these whippersnappers... It may be human to have felt what Cobain felt, it may be human to be depressed, and to want to transcend that depression and pain with drug use, but it isn't healthy to celebrate it, and there's only so much of it the human spirit can withstand.


----------



## Pysmythe (May 11, 2014)

> But that's just my opinion, man!


The Serge abides.


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Wicked_one said:


> Is it right to say that Yngwie Malmsteen is the modern day Paganini? Why? Just because he can play 343253 notes a second? He plays to show off, Paganini made music first, then showed off..
> 
> Cobain and Mozart.. well, two dudes with two totally different life philosophies.. Mozart was a prodigy, his fame is deserved, here we are 3 centuries later still listening to his music and talking about him. Cobain on the other hand was a mediocre guitar player.. and that's about it. He is remembered for killing himself and Smells like teen spirit. Whoopty doo! 3 centuries from now a long-bearded wise man will discover in his backyard a Nirvana CD, he will listen to it and he'll put it back thinking what the hell was going on in the 1990's.
> 
> Mozart is eternal, Nirvana won't be.


You're kidding yourself if you don't think Nirvana will be remembered.


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

Nirvana (or Punk rock in general) was the anti-thesis to a culture like that which nurtured Mozart. The simplicity was really a virtue in that it gave everyday people an outlet to perform and create music for like minded people. It wasn't aimed at pleasing the court rulers or the Freemasonry, it was totally grassroots and populist. You can call it simple and sloppy but it would be besides the point. Of course a lot of the music wasn't so great (especially coming from TC) but there were also many talented groups who were able to create a strong sense of identity for themselves: The Clash, Wire, This Heat, Can, Talking Heads, My Bloody Valentine, etc (and Nirvana!) and who are continuing to influence people under the radar. The important thing is, the environment and the opportunity was there for them to make something happen. 

Putting Nirvana down for many of the stated reasons in this thread is like bullying a folk musician for not being able to read notated music.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Is a devil-worshipper divine.

If the devil has all the good music then Kurt is Wolfgang.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Serge said:


> Was Kurt Cobain a modern day Mozart?
> This question has just occurred to me.


Dude - have you been taking crazy pills?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PoisonIV said:


> Is a devil-worshipper divine.
> 
> If the devil has all the good music then Kurt is Wolfgang.


You're saying Kurt Cobain worshiped the devil?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

violadude said:


> You're saying Kurt Cobain worshiped the devil?


Normally actions of extreme lust and self-hatred are paired with satan, or whatever you want to call the head of unpleasant things. He might've not been outwardly worshipping or something silly like that, but most would say he had a demon, or whatever you'd want to call the source of unpleasant tendencies, in his head.... :devil:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

How did I ever miss this topic? I find it interesting that 2 people have voted yes, and hilarious that 1 person voted maybe. Perhaps they're still researching. If Cobain is the modern day Mozart then who do Corgan, Staley, Vedder, and Cornell invoke? I consider all 4 superior to Cobain.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I voted a strong NO.
However, I'll bet Kurt played a meaner guitar than did Wolfy.


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

naw.

15 characters


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

The more important question is, was Mozart the 18th Century's Kurt Cobain?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

BurningDesire said:


> The more important question is, was Mozart the 18th Century's Kurt Cobain?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Was Kurt Cobain a modern day Mozart?*



DavidA said:


> Only if Mick Jagger was Beethoven!


Actually, Sid Vicious is Beethoven.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not sure why "Mozart > Cobain" continues to encourage a "Official Cobain Bashing Thread". Then again I'm mathematically-minded, so a lot of these things don't make sense (Like those people that MUST list their 200 favorites of ANYTHING to be "fair" in a top 5 thread).

In other words, most people, or things, are NOT modern-day Mozarts. My mother certainly isn't. I fail to see how that makes her the anti-christ.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I'm not sure why "Mozart > Cobain" continues to encourage a "Official Cobain Bashing Thread". Then again I'm mathematically-minded, so a lot of these things don't make sense (Like those people that MUST list their 200 favorites of ANYTHING to be "fair" in a top 5 thread).
> 
> In other words, most people, or things, are NOT modern-day Mozarts. My mother certainly isn't. I fail to see how that makes her the anti-christ.


Exactly, people refuse to accept Cobain for what he was.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I'm not sure why "Mozart > Cobain" continues to encourage a "Official Cobain Bashing Thread". Then again I'm mathematically-minded, so a lot of these things don't make sense (Like those people that MUST list their 200 favorites of ANYTHING to be "fair" in a top 5 thread).
> 
> In other words, most people, or things, are NOT modern-day Mozarts. My mother certainly isn't. I fail to see how that makes her the anti-christ.


I don't bash Cobain. I love his art.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

If so, what does that make Constanze?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> If so, what does that make Constanze?


Courtney Love? I dunno, was Constanze part of a badass all-girl music group?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Pysmythe said:


> This. Exactly this. PROFOUNDLY this. Enough of the sadgasms from these whippersnappers... It may be human to have felt what Cobain felt, it may be human to be depressed, and to want to transcend that depression and pain with drug use, but it isn't healthy to celebrate it


go tell this to Schubert. Or Munch, Goya, Van Gogh. Or Pessoa. Or Bergman.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

This is about the reality of their musicianship, I am sorry to whoever posted this but Kurt Cobain would fall to his knees in the presence of Mozart's gifts. Also,


----------

